# New Plant!!!



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

okay so i have been seeing this plant for the longest time and never had the guts to buy it. bacopa caroliniana is the scientific name for it and it needs moderate to high lighting. i currently have it in my 20 gallon community and i cut the tips and replanted them as well. 

does anyone have any expierence with these plants???

any comments or help would be very appreciated..

thank you in advance


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

i also put some more root tabs and im not sure how many watts there is...i think it is like 25 - 30 watts


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

will post pics soon...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They are a pretty easy plant to grow, just keep trimming and replanting and soon you will have a tank full.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

thank you...thats good


----------



## Fishman Dan (Sep 18, 2009)

Just to add it does best in cooler water 60-72 degrees. Great for ponds. Other than that give it light and it grows quite well.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

alright good to know

thank you again


----------

